# BODY DOOR SEAL REPLACEMENTS - £400+ fitted from Audi! HELP!



## LRM-V6 (Jun 19, 2012)

Good afternoon fellow TT'ers!

I would appreciate your advice - I took my car for a service and MOT yesterday at Birmingham Audi - everything was fine until I asked for a quote to replace the body door seal on both sides. The drivers side has worn at the botton where you get in and out and this area has started to develop small cracks.

I almost fell over when I was told that the parts would be c£110 each side and labour c£100 each side!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Could anyone advise if you can fit these door seals yourself or do you need the specialists to do it to prevent wind noise / are they machine sealed against the rear side windows etc etc ...> ?

Happy to buy and fit myself if it is possible and save £200+...

Your thoughts?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have not replaced these seals, but I have the plastics trims off around the whole door and I can see the door seals. They look nothing special. Take your time and it should be no probs.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

£400 is a joke


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are not confident to fit them the compromise might be to take the seals to an independent body shop, who will be used to fitting these. I wager that the cost of fitting will be nominal.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that there is some sort of prescribed routine for fitting these seals. I know of 1 spot where the seal is glued onto the body by double sided tape. That is where a bit of the seal goes under the rubber seal of the triangular window. My guess is that this is your starting point, as you'll have to get that area perfectly aligned.

Apart from that, some sort of (white) sticky stuff may have been applied in order to keep the seal securely in place, Audi sometimes does that. Not sure if they do with these seals. If not, the rest should be a pretty straight forward tear off/push on operation.

In case your car (depends on its age) wasn't fitted with seals at the underside and lock side of the door itself, then consider ordering 8J0 837 717 (A) and 8J0 837 718 (A). They are glued at the edges of the doors, dampening road noise and keeping the sills clean.

Last but not least, do check out other postings on this forum regarding wind noise. There's lots of postings about it.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

the minty1 said:


> I have not replaced these seals, but I have the plastics trims off around the whole door and I can see the door seals. They look nothing special. Take your time and it should be no probs.


I have had a look at this again last night, and I would say that you need to remove the trims to get to the seals. That job is not quite so easy. Theoretically you need to strip from the boot forward to get to the seals. Doable, but time consuming.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

What trim needs to come off? As far as I'm aware, the seals flex around the trim to avoid gaps. To me it seems it's all flexible enough to leave the trim in place and still replace the seals.


----------



## LRM-V6 (Jun 19, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is some sort of prescribed routine for fitting these seals. I know of 1 spot where the seal is glued onto the body by double sided tape. That is where a bit of the seal goes under the rubber seal of the triangular window. My guess is that this is your starting point, as you'll have to get that area perfectly aligned.
> 
> Apart from that, some sort of (white) sticky stuff may have been applied in order to keep the seal securely in place, Audi sometimes does that. Not sure if they do with these seals. If not, the rest should be a pretty straight forward tear off/push on operation.
> 
> ...


Excellent - thanks for the advice TT Driver


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> What trim needs to come off? As far as I'm aware, the seals flex around the trim to avoid gaps. To me it seems it's all flexible enough to leave the trim in place and still replace the seals.


Apillar trim and the bit you scuff your foot over, although you could probably force this off by itself.
Removing all the trims would be the way I would do it, but it sounds like you have experience on doing this.
My comments were based on what I can see with all the trims removed.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I don't want to claim that I know exactly what's what in this respect. My experience is based on messing about with these seals because of wind noise issues. I never removed the seal completely, but I did so partially. And from that experience, I'd say: doable without removing all trim. For sure the trim next to the rear seat can stay in place.

Let's see how the topic starter fares.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TT-driver said:


> Well, I don't want to claim that I know exactly what's what in this respect. My experience is based on messing about with these seals because of wind noise issues. I never removed the seal completely, but I did so partially. And from that experience, I'd say: doable without removing all trim. For sure the trim next to the rear seat can stay in place.
> 
> Let's see how the topic starter fares.


Christ, your English is better than half of the English people who post on this forum  .


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Christ, your English is better than half of the English people who post on this forum  .


Thank you kindly 

I just try my best, most of the times. Should have done so in school too; my teachers would have been a lot happier


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

if audi are asking £100 for labour then it is not a long job - less than an hour per side. i would check the workshop manual pages (dvd from ebay) and do it yourself. you are likely to make a better job of it than someone at audi probably doing it for the first time under time constraints. or as a previous poster said, get a bodyshop to do the job.


----------



## LRM-V6 (Jun 19, 2012)

hooting_owl said:


> if audi are asking £100 for labour then it is not a long job - less than an hour per side. i would check the workshop manual pages (dvd from ebay) and do it yourself. you are likely to make a better job of it than someone at audi probably doing it for the first time under time constraints. or as a previous poster said, get a bodyshop to do the job.


Labour was c£200 - just over £100 each side...

I'll more than likely just get the drivers side done first and then save the cash for the passenger side. I am having no problems with wind noise etc, the existing door seal just looks worn and is starting to split etc...

Thanks for your help on this ladies and gents


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Send me your email address, as I have a method to change the seal. It looks as though if you remove the lower A-panel trim, the bit you scuff your foot over and the B-pillar trim.


----------



## LRM-V6 (Jun 19, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> Send me your email address, as I have a method to change the seal. It looks as though if you remove the lower A-panel trim, the bit you scuff your foot over and the B-pillar trim.


Thanks Minty - I am unable to send you a PM, maybe it's because I am new or have not paid the TTOC fee as yet? My email is [email protected]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I thinks its down to the number of post before you can send PM's

Just post a load of random garbage like a lot do one here.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

email sent


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't want to claim that I know exactly what's what in this respect. My experience is based on messing about with these seals because of wind noise issues. I never removed the seal completely, but I did so partially. And from that experience, I'd say: doable without removing all trim. For sure the trim next to the rear seat can stay in place.
> ...


This place is full of illegal immigrants...they are not Brits!! :lol:


----------

